# LeaseWeb compromised?



## MannDude (Oct 31, 2013)

> Dear LeaseWeb Customer,
> 
> 
> As one of the largest hosting companies in the world, we know cyber-attacks are an unfortunate reality for online businesses. That is why we have a dedicated team of security specialists to defend the infrastructure that supports both our customers and our internal systems.
> ...


Source: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1318080

Did anyone else get this? Keep us updated with their communication.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, I got that email.

They were indeed compromised.


----------



## raidz (Oct 31, 2013)

I got the e-mail


----------

